# National Electrical Safety Code



## BSSTG (Oct 18, 2013)

Greetings,

Does anyone know where I might look up specifics in this Code online without purchasing the whole thing? I've got a another major conflict with the local provider. They are costing our citizenry a lot of grief and money.

thanksabunch

BSSTG


----------



## cda (Oct 18, 2013)

You are talking nfpa??

Just go to nfpa site and register

It is a little hard to maneuver through a standard

Go down to read only

NFPA 70: National Electrical Code®

So why just ask the question online?


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 18, 2013)

BSSTG,

If you visit the NFPA web site, I am told that you can join for free and then have access to all

of the NFPA Standards.  I have not actually done this yet, but that is what I am being told by

our Fire Service personnel.

Maybe, someone on here has a copy that they can send to you.

Also, here is the address to the NFPA web site:

*http://www.nfpa.org/codes-and-standards/document-information-pages?mode=code&code=70E*

.


----------



## cda (Oct 18, 2013)

Is it the utility company wanting something??


----------



## Paul Sweet (Oct 18, 2013)

The National Electrical Safety Code is not the same as the National Electrical Code.  I believe it applies more to the power company's wiring, while the NEC applies more to wiring on the customer side of the meter.

IEEE-SA - National Electrical Safety Code (NESC)


----------



## Matt Hermanson (Oct 20, 2013)

BSSTG said:
			
		

> Greetings,Does anyone know where I might look up specifics in this Code online without purchasing the whole thing? I've got a another major conflict with the local provider. They are costing our citizenry a lot of grief and money.
> 
> thanksabunch
> 
> BSSTG


There are four electrical codes.

One for the mines.

One for the railroads.

One for the electric utilities electrical generation and distribution facilities - NESC by the IEE.

And one for everyone else - NEC by NFPA.

Since you asked specifically about the NESC, I must presume you are having "issues" with the local electric utility.

In most states some sort of utility commission has jurisdiction over the utilities and should be your first stop with any complaints as well as interpretations of the NESC.

If you go to the NESC page at IEEE's website you may be able to look through some of it.

But that call to your utility commission should high on your to do list.

What are your complaints about what they are doing?


----------



## Architect1281 (Oct 20, 2013)

Paul S your are correct sir if it is the provider they stop at the meter / transformer / supply high voltage which can then be distributed within a structure or complex . The NESC  is the Provider "Do it our way code" and is not a premesis NEC code.

In RI our major state complexes and universities provide campus power from the substation in and a the Electrical Inspectors we take over from there.


----------

